# Using vented soffit for whole house??



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there anything wrong with using vented soffit for the whole house?? Had a roof put on in '13 with a ridge vent.. Currently there aren't any vented pieces in my soffit so therefore the reason for redoing the soffit/fascia... Was just looking for pros/cons for using it for the whole house.. thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's no need for it on the rakes, just the lower soffits.


----------



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

Im assuming the rakes are the ends of the roof going up to the peaks??? Sorry, Im not as hip on the correct terminology sometimes


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Keep in mind when when your attic is taking in air through the soffits that's the same air that when the atmospheric conditions are right dew forms on outdoor surfaces and frost at lower temperatures . There has even been mention of frost here on the forum of the under side of the roof sheathing and protruding roofing nails having frost. You will be the one to decide if that's what you want or not.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen if he also has the ridge vents as he's already mentioned.
The hot moist air is coming from inside the home and air leaks, get rid of it by venting and it's not an issue.
Only homes I've see with mold or iced up nails had the soffits blocked with insulation, just mushroom vents, no soffit vents no roof vents.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Fairview,

What would you suggest instead of venting? You do realize also that dew formation is not just the result of the ambient temperature but also the result of facing the North sky.


----------



## NickBestQuality (Sep 27, 2014)

*Yes. Soffit Vents Are Needed.*



timothy300858 said:


> Is there anything wrong with using vented soffit for the whole house?? Had a roof put on in '13 with a ridge vent.. Currently there aren't any vented pieces in my soffit so therefore the reason for redoing the soffit/fascia... Was just looking for pros/cons for using it for the whole house.. thanks


Timothy, the whole reason for the ridge vent is so that hot air can be vented out, an this won't happen a well as intended without soffit vents. Generally the soffit should have a vent every 6 feet or so. You're going to want to match it on both sides of the house. 

It's called a "cool attic system", and what happens is that cool air enters the attic at its lowest point (the soffit vents) and travels into the attic, helping push the hot air up an out. Without the vents, you only have half of the system. It won't work well the way it is. 

This coll attic system keeps your attic at a constant temperature, whether it's cold or hot out. That in turn prevents hot spots that melt ice and create ice dams in your gutters, and also prevents mildew and algae from forming on your roof. 

It's a good investment, seeing as vented soffits are really cheap, but electricity, gas, and oil are so expensive! If your attic is a a reasonable temperature, you won't have to pay so much in heating and cooling costs.


----------



## timothy300858 (Mar 10, 2014)

I understand how the whole thing works.. Im remodeling my house so lots of things need upgrading... All I was looking for was some reason why using vented soffits was either a good thing or bad thing for the whole house.. But thanks for the info


----------



## NickBestQuality (Sep 27, 2014)

timothy300858 said:


> I understand how the whole thing works.. Im remodeling my house so lots of things need upgrading... All I was looking for was some reason why using vented soffits was either a good thing or bad thing for the whole house.. But thanks for the info


Oh......well, I've never heard anyone tell me anything about soffits being bad. Ever. :thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

timothy300858 said:


> I understand how the whole thing works.. Im remodeling my house so lots of things need upgrading... All I was looking for was some reason why using vented soffits was either a good thing or bad thing for the whole house.. But thanks for the info


Mostly aesthetics. I don't care for the exposed, vented soffit on the rakes.

If you are running a hidden vent soffit, no reason you couldn't run it on the rakes.

It is normally more expensive whereas the non-vented is less so keep that in mind.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

In my area, it's code that you use perforated soffit for the entire length now.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

taylorjm said:


> In my area, it's code that you use perforated soffit for the entire length now.


Even on the extended rake?


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

No just under eve soffit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

right or wrong this is how I have always done it. Where the rake meets the soffit (in the corner) I put a couple vented on the bottom. Get to the top peak of the rake and put a couple more. Then it is just like ridge vent. Air can get in bottom and out top.

Solid every piece is just making a 'hot' box out there


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

We only use the Quality Edge TruVent product so technically, we use vented soffit throughout the entire project. Each piece is vented through the ribs of the piece but still has the solid look.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good.

That is just like the hidden vent soffit that we use.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

Is that vinyl?


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

It sure looks nice, but how much air does it allow in verses the air a ridge vent can exhaust? It looks restrictive compared to the full perforated, but I'm no engineer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ParagonEx said:


> Is that vinyl?


Yes.



taylorjm said:


> It sure looks nice, but how much air does it allow in verses the air a ridge vent can exhaust? It looks restrictive compared to the full perforated, but I'm no engineer.


Never had an issues with it. If you figure that the ridge isn't full width and you have soffits on either side, it usually balances out.

There is also air moving behind it as it is not a sealed system of any sort.


----------

